# Goat udder - mastitis ?? **updated 2x on pg 2**



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

:help2

OK first I am DOWN today... I can't get out there... I will try tomorrow so some info I do NOT have...

2yo mini mancha doe in good health
kidded in March
milking 1lb 2x a day
put in with the buck yesterday late morning for breeding

the cold hit here last week and everyone's production PLUMMETED over the weekend....

last night this doe was 100% fine!

right now my dd milks nights and my boys milk mornings.... 

NO problems when milking last night.

this morning it was reported one teat had a hard lump in it... I gave the instruction to milk, but seperate her milk...

by tonight her udder is reported as HARD and very SWOLLEN
milk on the soft teat appears normal
milk on the other teat is lumpy
she refused to come to the milk stand
she refused to eat

I do not have a temp on her. I likely cannot get one tonight... 

What do I do now... this is the first time I have had this happen....


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder ??*

oh she milked under 1/2lb


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Lynn,
She needs antibiotics given SQ or IM...Biomycin if you don't have anything stronger, udder needs infused-Pirsue,Tomorrow or Penn,Gent & saline, oxytocin would be helpful and definately banamine. 
Need to know what arsenal of drugs you have.
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

OK Becca is bringing me my meds box...

HOW do we infuse an udder?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

banamine
biomycin
pen g
baytril
gentomycin
nuflor
dexamesone


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

goat weighs 95-115lbs...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

would tractor or the feed store likely have persue or tomorrow... I have no saline..


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Ok, if you've never done it...a tube of pre-mixed mastitis medicine is in order. If you can't get Pirsue from a vet, then buy Tommorow at a feed store. It needs to be given twice a day for at least 4 milkings. There is a graduating tip on the tube. ONLY stick the very end in the orfice of the teat. Do not put the whole tip in the opening. Squirt the whole tube into the teat, grab the end,squeeze it off and milk the medicine in reverse into the udder and massage the whole 1/2. BE VERY CAREFUL not to touch the tip to anything, and wipe the teat end with alcohol before inserting the tip. Dip the teat end when finished.
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

OK gotcha.... dh will hit the feedstore at 7AM tomorrow

so buy at least 4....

2x a day for at least 4 milkings is at least 2 days....

do we attempt to milk this teat before infusing udder each time? do we milk the other teat?

sorry if dumb questions....

I am not doing well here and just want to be clear


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

:biggrin Woohoo...you got the meds. 
Banamine at 1cc/100#'s
For tonight....until you get the tomorrow...mix 2cc of gentomycin in 10cc of Penn-G in a 12cc syringe...BE STERILE...now, wipe the teat end with alcohol and place the very tip of the syringe over the teat orfice...slowly and gently push the meds in the syringe into the teat opening. It takes a a slow steady hand. If it blows back, squeeze a small amount of milk out to find the orfice opening.
Nuflor- SQ at the rate of 3cc/100#'s once a day for at least 3 days. It will go into the udder to help with the mastitis. Gent will too but there is a H*LL of a withdrawl time.
Bio-mycin can be used also at 6cc/100#'s twice a day for 5 days.

Take her temp before you give the banamine to see how high it is. 
Got any uddermint or peppermint oil...massage the udder with this.
Have the kids make sure they massage the udder and get all the milk out. Wouldn't hurt to milk her 3 times a day being sure to infuse her at each milking.
Kaye


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*



> so buy at least 4....


6 if you are going to milk the doe 3x's a day and even if you aren't...you may need to go 3 days on the treatment. I don't stop the treatments until I have the udder body temp and starting to clean up.

YES, the important thing is to get all the milk out everytime you milk her...it's got bacteria in it, and yes, milk her just like you would.Both sides.
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

thanks so much Kaye! For all the info... and ahem helping me HAVE what I need!

and yes I have peppermint oil will do.

Thank you again!

I'll see if dh can help me out there tonight when he gets home...

I will teach my dd to infuse so she can help me...


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Glad you had meds. She also needs treatment tonight...she will be sick tomorrow if the udders already starting to swell.

Movie I was watching was boring...just happened to come here. 
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

dh just got home.... we'll head down within the next 30min...

printing now


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

104!

OK a lurelock syringe is almost impossible to infuse with... dud our best.. gave banamine & nuflor....

will get tomorrow... in the am


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Why Tomorrow instead of Today? Tomorrow is the dry cow treatment and Today is the wet cow treatment.
There is a 30 day milk/slaughter withholding on the Tomorrow in lactating cows....is it sooner in goats?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Tomorrow has oily base so works better don't think the withdrawl time is any different in goats but at the point of mastitis is a mute point.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

There's more medication in the dry cow treatment.
Yes, there's a shorter withdrawal in goats than in cows.
But, if I'm treating a *hot* 1/2 then I'm not even thinking withdrawal...just get the pain, heat and inflammation out of the udder and try to save it.

ToMORROW 10 mL disposable syringe contains 300 mg of cephapirin activity in a stable peanut oil gel.
ToDAY each 10 ml disposable syringe contains 200 mg of cephapirin activity in a stable peanut oil gel.

Only lactating cow treatment I use is Pirsue...WHY?..because there's no dry cow treatment made with this product. Pirlimycin Hydrochloride
Kaye


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Ok. I get it now.
I never knew the difference..lol
I just know the big deal about slaughter withdrawal and milk withdrawal in dairy cattle.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

first infusion with Tomorrow went well!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Oh and we bought 9 to start....


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Dear Kaye, :help2

I've been reading your posts to Lynn with much interest because a doe of mine has mastitis too...also on just one side. I just got back from my vet with some Pirsue, hoping that will help her. You said that you gave your goat one tube twice a day for three days to cure her. The pirsue label says to give one tube once a day, and this is for cows. Is the two tubes a day for three days not an overdose? I just want to do the right thing...What do you think?

Also, you said that you gave 6cc of Bio-mycin twice a day for 5 days. Did you do this SQ or IM?

So after three days and 6 tubes of Pirsue, and 30cc of Bio-mycin over 5 days, did you do a CMT test and she tested clear, so you quit? Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge, I just want to save my doe and my vet seems to hardly know anything about goats, much less dairy goats. Thanks!!

BTW, my doe weighs around 112 lbs., if that helps with the dosage.

:help


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Let me state one thing here before I go on.....I treat every case differently, it depends on the disease, the animal's progression/regression, and what the udder feels like to me. Nothing is written in stone here. I generally give the recommended procedures for any meds.

Now, with the Pirsue...I gave my doe one tube of Pirsue at the 1st sign of mastitis, udder was warmer than other side, it was starting to swell at the top, the doe was running 104 degree temp and I could tell she didn't feel good. I gave her the shot of Bio-Mycin and banamine for fever & pain. Next morning, I discover the mastitis has gotten worse....red, swollen udder,refused to eat, doe definately not feeling better, 106 temp- 12hrs. after the initial treatment, so I get more aggressive. If the udder had been the same or was getting better I would have followed lable directions.

Yes, the two tubes twice a day for 3 days is an overdose....but you've got to understand this doe was crashing and before I jumped in and just treated her...I read the EFFICACY study. It has been given up to 200mg -4x's the amount in the tube without ill effects.

If your doe is *NOT* this sick...then follow the lable recommendations. When I go over the recommended doseages it's usually a case the animal is not responding.
I gave the Bio-mycin SQ over the ribs and some of the shots left a swelling at the injection site, but I sure didn't want her crippled with an IM shot to go with everything else. I also didn't have any Naxcel at the time so Bio-Mycin was my next choice.

By the end of the 3rd day the fever was gone, doe was back to eating, the udder had cooled to body temp, and the swelling had left the udder.
I waited 10 days and sent a milk sample to LSU Mastitis clinic and had it tested. NO GROWTH. I don't rely on CMT test.

Use your Pirsue at the recommended doses and keep in the back of your mind that in _severe_ cases you can go above the recommended dose. *EXCEPT IN GENTOMYCIN TREATMENTS*!
Kaye


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Thanks so much Kaye! You replied just as I posted it on the main forum to see if anyone else would respond, I was just about to have to go out to the barn and do something...I really appreciate it.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ??*

Update!

udder is slightly softer and less swollen tonight
she ate a bit on the stand


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Goat udder - mastitis ?? **updated on pg 2***

less swollen & hard this morning
temp 101.3 (she had .4cc banamine last night)


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Good job ...hope she continues to get better .

Patty


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

You're doing well with the treatments. Keep it up.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also Liberty, CMT is just a tool, it does not detect mastitis. And most folks who do treat mastitis in their goats are not treating mastitis. Unless it is diagnosed subclinical mastitis from a lab, mastitis is swelling (itis) of the udder (mast) with heat, nasty milk and usually a sick and getting sicker goat. Their udders hurt to walk. Vicki


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Vicki,

I'm confused about my doe...about two months ago she got into some thorns and cut up her teat pretty bad. As it healed, the teat started to heal closed. I had to take her to the vet and get it cut open...not fun. Anyway, I stick a cannula up her teat twice a day to drain the milk as that is the only way I can keep it open, I try to hand milk and nothing comes out. After two months! The vet says to keep poking a cannula up there and eventually the scar tissue will give up. I'm doubtful about this, but it doesn't seem like I have a whole lot of other options! Anyway, earlier last week her udder started feeling hard and her milk production dropped very dramatically. I suspected mastitis from all of this invasive cannula stuff 2x's a day, did CMT, and it tested positive. So now I've done 3 udder infusions of Pirsue and two4cc doses of Bio-mycin. I haven't noticed any change in her udder or milk production. She has never acted sick, is hopping up on the stand, eating great, pushing other goats around, all the usual stuff. Now that you are telling me that CMT doesn't even work, I wonder if she even has mastitis! Her udder isn't swollen or hot, just hard. I've tried to be sterile with this cannula thing, using iodine to clean her teat and the cannula, then spraying with Fight Bac, which I've also been reading recently on this forum that it doesn't work either! :sigh Anyway...any advice you or anyone have would be so helpful...

Liberty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All of this is going to depend on how good your vet was at reaming her a new opening in the teat, in which he should have had you insert a wax cannula that is relaced after every milking and worn until she is milked out again. Once scar tissue is allowed to build up like this, it closes off the canal so milk can't flow through. Scar tissue then can block the tubes carrying the milk and they harden with milk that hasn't passed in them so part of the udder is actually blinded off from producing milk. Other parts of the udder that aren't scar tissued off will continue to milk but until the scar tissue in the teat is removed and allowed to heal correctly she simply has to be milked manually with a cannula. 

And I know this because this happened to one of the milkers we had. She like your doe had a hard udder, but not all the way through like someone inserted a piece of cardboard throughout her rear udder half, the front was perfectly soft and normal.

You can wait until milk withdrawal is over on the drugs you have used and test.

CMT is just a tool, each doe needs to be done monthly and charted, since some does have higher SCC during some parts of lactation while some does always have high enough SCC to make their milk with the liquid gel...so it would be change that you would see that would have you running a milk test and checking udder. Vicki


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Vicki,

Thanks so much...I had been testing this doe pretty regular with CMT and had no slime, no slime, no slime, then all of a sudden, thick SLIME that stayed in my sink. So I suspected she had mastitis, since I had kind of "charted" it. I tried doing the Keretilin wax suture plugs, then quit because they were expensive, but it was working! I'll start up on them again. I was glad to hear that someone else had the same problem I did! Thanks again!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Just an afterthought, Lynn. You know this doe has had a bout of mastitis.....so when you dry her up...Dry treat her. Yes, in both sides just to make sure.

How's she doing? 
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

How do I dry treat her?

She is doing very well...

udder no longer swollen or hard
no fever
no hot udder
eating
milk increasing (dumping ALL from both sides)

we had gotten 9 tubes of tomorrow so today is the last....


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Wonderful news.
To dry treat... When you get ready to dry this doe...get two tubes of Tomorrow, squirt about 2cc's out of the tube. Draw up 2cc of Gentomycin and using a 22 ga. needle SLOWLY squirt the Gent into the Tomorrow. Shake well and infuse the udder. Object here is to leave the meds. in the udder while she is absorbing the milk left. So, don't get in a big hurry to dry treat her, if you are going to have to relieve her. Meds. go into the udder the last time you milk her out. Treat both sides. If you have to milk her out after dry treating you need to infuse her again. I always make sure when I dry treat...that's the last time she will be milked. I hate wasting medicine that's so hard to come by.
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you!

I am not sure when I am going to dry her up since she is not yet bred... even though we are tossing the milk... I hate drying up early...

Side questions here... 

now I wait 2 weeks then send a sample into LSU for testing right?

What about breeding? I had JUST put her in with the buck the day before and so obviously I pulled her out... but at what point can I... should I go ahead and put her back?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

although supply was down now... this was one of my top milking mini's so I want to do the best I can for her... 

the reason I was breeding her so late is I held back 1 top mm and 1 top lm... so we'd have milk yr round...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

shouldn't matter when you put her back in with the buck I wouldn't think as long as she is feeling good and back on par


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I sure hope breeding was ok... 

Right after you posted Sondra dd came up and said I think Carmella's in heat... can we put her in with Thunder...

ok go ahead

Just reported she was in full standing heat and was bred....


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well at least she is up and going and now bred Good job.
I have one that is very lopsided but no other signs of illness or mastitis but am treating her anyway then guess I will dry her off in a couple weeks because production is down to zip on the one side.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Dry treating her today....

Milk supply has been slowly dropping... now just under 2lbs a day....


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK terribly embarrassed here and hoping to save others from my idiocy...

I squirted out the 2cc of tomorrow and tried to add the 2cc of gentomyacin...

hmmmm WHY will it not go in??????????????

DUH... plunger... once you squirt it out.... draw the plunger back so the other med has rm to go in!

I am rather slow at times!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Me too as I did the same thing only didn't tell anyone til now


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL


----------

